# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  الأبهام  في الكتاب والسنة / للدكتور طه عفان الحمداني

## الدكتور طه الحمداني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدُ لله على ما منحَ من الإلهام ، وفتح من غوامض العلوم بإخراج الإفهام  والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد الذي أزال بيانه كل إبهام ، وعلى آله وأصحابه  أولي النهى والأحلام وبعد .
يعد علم المبهمات علماً شريفاً اعتنى به السلف الصالح كثيراً ،وإنَّ الاعتناء به حَسَنٌ ومعرفتُهُ فضلٌ . ولقد اهتم الرعيل الأول من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم بالأسماء المبهمة كثيراً  ولعل أول من اهتم بالمبهم هو حَبْرُ الأمة عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما   . 
فيستدل من الأخبار الواردة أعلاه أنَّ حبر الأمة رضي الله عنه كان أشدَّ الصحابة ولعاً بهذا العلم بل تميّز فيه وكان مرجع الصحابة( رضي الله عنهم ) إذا أشكل  عليهم الأمر  .
ولقد هيأ الله سبحانه وتعالى لهذه الأمة رجالاً حفظوا لها دينها وكيانها الذين أفنوا أعمارهم في العلم خدمة لهذا الدين ،ومنهم من قضى عمره معرضاً عن شواغل الحياة وملاذِّها ،وصرف أوقاته كلها في الخير    
ولمّا رأى  الأئمة لما لعلم المبهمات من أهمية  وجهوا عملهم وبذلوا جهدهم لدراسته  كما فعل عبدالغني سعيد الأ زدي ( ت 409هـ) في كتابه "الغوامض والمبهمات"،  والخطيب البغدادي(ت463هـ) 
في كتابه "الأسماء المبهمة في الأنباء المحكمة"، وابن بشكوال( ت 578هـ ) في كتابه" غوامض الأسماء المبهمة الواقعة في متون الأحاديث المُسنَدة  "  وغيرهم سنأتي على ذكرهم لاحقاً . 
وبحثي هذا  الذي أضعه بين أيدي سادتي العلماء وأخوتي طلبه العلم إلاّ للإيضاح والتذكرة،  ولا أبتغي به إلا وجه الله سبحانه وتعالى إنه نعم المولى ونعم النصير ، فإن بان فيه نقص أو خلل، فهو زلة قلم راجياً إسعافي بملاحظاتكم القيمة تقويماً لهذا البحث ، ثم الدعاء لي ولوالدي وللمسلمين . 
عِلْمُ المُبْهَمَاتُ  [هكذا سماه الإمام بدر الدين محمد بن عبد الله الزركشي ، كتاب البرهان في علوم القرآن ، 1/153،والإمام السيوطي   ،مُفْحِماتُ الأقران في مُبْهَمَاتِ القرآن  ص7 ] . 
المطلب الأول: تعريف الإبهام في اللغة والاصطلاح وأقسامه وأنواعه .
تعريف الإبهام لغةً :  
البُهَم:جمع بُهْمَةـ بالضم ـ وهي مُشكلات الأُمور. وكلام مُبْهَم: لا يعرَف له وَجْه يؤْتـى منه، مأْخوذ من قولهم حائط مُبْهَم إِذا لـم يكن فـيه بابٌ. قال ابن السكيت: أَبْهَمَ علـيّ الأَمْرَ إِذا لـم يَجْعَلْ له وجهاً أَعرِفُه. 
وإِبهامُ الأَمر: أَن يَشْتَبه فلا يعرَف وجهُه، وقد أَبْهَمه. وبابٌ مُبْهَم: مُغْلَق لا يُهْتَدى لِفتـحِهِ إِذا أُغْلِق. ولـيلٌ بَهِيم: لا ضَوء فـيه إلـى الصَّباح. وروي عن عبد الله بن مسعود(ررر) فـي قوله عز وجل: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِي الدَّرْكِ الْأَسْفَلِ مِنَ النَّار  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  [سورة النساء/ من الآية 145]  . قال: فـي تَوابـيت من حديدٍ مُبْهَمةٍ علـيهم؛ قال ابن الأَنباري: الـمُبْهَمة التـي لا أَقْفَال علـيها. يقال: أَمرٌ مُبْهَم إِذا كان مُلْتَبِساً لا يُعْرَف معناه ولا بابه. 
وقيل: اسْتُبْهم علـيه: اسْتُعْجِم فلـم يَقْدِرُ علـى الكلام.وقال نفطويه: البَهْمَةُ مُسْتَبْهمَةٌ عن الكلام أَي مُنْغَلِق ذلك عنها.وقال الزجاج فـي قوله عز وجل  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  أُحِلَّتْ لَكُمْ بَهِيمَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: [سورة المائدة / من الآية 1 ]، وإِنما قـيل لها بَهِيمةُ الأَنْعامِ لأن كلٌّ حَيَ لا يَـميِّز، فهو بَهِيمة لأَنه أُبْهِم عن أَن يميِّز، ويقال: أُبْهِم عن الكلام. وطريقٌ مُبْهَمٌ إِذا كان خَفِـيّاً لا يَسْتَبـين. و استَبْهَم علـيهم الأَمرُ: لـم يَدْرُوا كيف يأْتون له. واسْتَبْهَم علـيه الأَمر أَي استَغْلَق،وأَمْ  رٌ مُبْهَم: لا مَأَتَـى له. و اسْتَبْهَم الأَمْرُ إِذا اسْتَغْلَق، فهو مُسْتَبْهِم، وفـي حديث الإمام علـيّ(ررر): كان إِذا نَزَل به إِحْدى الـمُبْهَمات كَشَفَها؛ يُريدُ مسأَلةٌ مُعضِلةً مُشْكِلة شاقَّة، سمِّيت مُبْهَمة لأَنها أُبْهِمت عن البَـيان فلـم يُجْعل علـيها دلـيل . 
الإبهام في الإصطلاح :قال السخاوي : (ومبهم الرواة من الرجال والنساء ما لم يُسَمَّ في بعض الروايات أو جميعها اختصاراً أو شكاً أو نحو ذلك ) ، وقيل هو إخفاء المحدث ذكر اسم الراوي في الإسناد أو المتن لأمر من الأمور. وذكر ابن الصلاح في مقدمته والسيوطي في كتابه "تدريب الراوي" كلاماً نفيساً في معرفة الإبهام فليراجع 
وخلاصة القول: إنَّ الإبهام هو من أُغْفِلَ ذكر اسمه في الإسناد أو في المتن لأمر من الأمور، وهو على أنواع سنأتي على بيانها لاحقاً.
أقسامه: ينقسم الإبهام إلى قسمين :
أولاً: الإبهام في القرآن الكريم : 
اهتم الرعيل الأول من الصحابة ( رضي الله عنهم ) بالأسماء المبهمة كثيراً  ولعل أول من اهتم بالمبهم هو حبر الأمة عبد الله بن عباس (رضي الله عنهما) والدليل على ذلك ما أخرجه البخاري ومسلم في صحيحيهما  [الحديث أخرجه البخاري في صحيحه4/1866(4629)،و مسلم 2/1108(1479) ] ،وعن عبيد بن حنين أنه سمع ابن عباس (رضي الله عنهما) يحدث أنه قال : مكثت سنة أريد أن أسأل عمر بن الخطاب( ررر) عن آية فما أستطيع أن أسأله هيبة له حتى خرج حاجا فخرجت معه فلما رجعت وكنا ببعض الطريق عدل إلى الأراك لحاجة له قال فوقفت له حتى فرغ ثم سرت معه فقلت: يا أمير المؤمنين من اللتان تظاهرتا على النبي ( :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ) من أزواجه فقال تلك حفصة وعائشة قال: فقلت والله إن كنت لأريد أن أسألك عن هذا منذ سنة فما أستطيع هيبة لك قال: فلا تفعل ما ظننت أن عندي من علم فاسألني فإن كان لي علم خبرتك به …الحديث ،كما روي عنه أنه ظل يطلب بيان الذي خرج من بيته مهاجراً إلى الله أربع عشرة سنة، وقد وصل(ررر) إلى بيانه بعدها ، والخبر أخرجه [أبو يعلى الموصلي في مسند ه 5/81 ،  الطبراني في معجمه الكبير  11/272 ] بسند رجاله ثقات قال: خرج ضمرة بن جندب من بيته مهاجراً  فقال لأهله احملوني فأخرجوني من أرض المشركين إلى رسول الله ( :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ) فمات في الطريق قبل أن يصل إلى النبي( :صلى الله عليه وسلم: )، فنزل الوحي  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وَمَنْ يَخْرُجْ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ مُهَاجِراً إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ ثُمَّ يُدْرِكْهُ الْمَوْتُ فَقَدْ وَقَعَ أَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُوراً رَحِيماً     :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  [سورة النساء/ من الآية100]. وعنه ( :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ) تمارى هو والحر بن قيس بن حصن الفزاري في صاحب موسى ( عليه الصلاة والسلام) فقال ابن عباس :هو الخضر فمر بهما أُبَيّ بن كعب الأنصاري فدعاه ابن عباس فقال:يا أبا الطفيل هلم إلينا فإني قد تماريت أنا وصاحبي هذا في صاحب موسى الذي سأل السبيل إلى لقيه…الحديث  [أخرجه الإمام مسلم 4/1852(2380)] 
فيستدل من الأخبار الواردة أعلاه أنَّ حبر الأمة( ررر) كان أشدَّ الصحابة ولعاً بهذا العلم بل تميّز فيه وكان مرجع الصحابة( رضي الله عنهم ) إذا أشكل  الأمر عليهم .
وممن أسهم إسهاماً مبكراً في هذا المضمار عبد الملك بن عبد العزيز بن جريج (ت 150هـ) ومحمد بن إسحاق بن يسار ( ت 151هـ) والزبير بن بكار حيث نرى تكرر أسمائهم في كتب المبهمات التي اختصت بهذا العلم الشريف ،وسأذكر لاحقاً ممن صنف في هذا بشكل مفصل. 
ومن هنا عيَّنَ الصحابةُ والتابعون ( رضي الله عنهم) طائفة من مبهمات القرآن لأتصالهم بالأحداث أو بمن إتصل بالأحداث فعرف المراد بالمبهم ، ومن الأمثلة على ذلك : 
1- قوله تعالى :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  كيْفَ يَهْدِي اللَّهُ قَوْماً كَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إِيمَانِهِمْ وَشَهِدُوا أَنَّ الرَّسُولَ حَقٌّ وَجَاءَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِين َ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  [سورة آل عمران/الآية 86 ]، فقد عرفوا أنَّ المقصود بهذه الآية هو الحارث بن سويد وذلك لاشتهار قصته بينهم .
2- قوله تعالى : :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ هَمَّ قَوْمٌ أَنْ يَبْسُطُوا إِلَيْكُمْ أَيْدِيَهُمْ فَكَفَّ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَنْكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  [سورة المائدة / الآية11 ] ،اشتهرت هذه القصة في غورث بن الحارث الذي شام السيف في يده والذي يريد قتل النبي (  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ) عندما كان مستظلاً تحت الشجرة .  3- قوله تعالى : :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  قَدْ سَمِعَ اللَّهُ قَوْلَ الَّتِي تُجَادِلُكَ فِي زَوْجِهَا وَتَشْتَكِي إِلَى اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ يَسْمَعُ تَحَاوُرَكُمَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ بَصِيرٌ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: [سورة المجادلة/ الآية1 ]، هذه القصة مشهورة عند الصحابة من حديث السيدة عائشة(رضي الله عنها)وهي خولة بنت حكيم وزوجها أوس بن الصامت (رضي الله عنهم) .   4- قوله تعالى : :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ عَاهَدَ اللَّهَ لَئِنْ آتَانَا مِنْ فَضْلِهِ لَنَصَّدَّقَنَّ وَلَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  [سورة التوبة/الآية 75 ]، وقال الضحاك إن الآية نزلت في رجال من المنافقين نَبْتَل بن الحارث، ومُعْتَبَ بن قُشَيْرٍ من بني عمرو بن عوف .
ثانياً: الإبهام في السنة النبوية المطهرة:ينقسم الإبهام في السنة النبوية إلى قسمين:
أ- الإبهام في السند : وهو موضع دراسة المحدثين وعليه تتوقف درجة صحة الحديث من ضعفه ، ومعرفة الإسم المبهم في السند ضروري جداً خلاف الإبهام في المتن فإنه لا يؤثر في الحكم على الحديث ، وله أشكال متعددة كأن يروي فلان عن فلان، أو عن رجل  أو شيخ  أو عن أبيه ، أو أخيه ، أو أمه ، أو امرأته،أو أخته ، أو غير ذلك،والإبهام في السند يكون على نوعين :
1- إذا كان المبهم صحابياً فالجهالة غير قادحة ولا تؤثر وذلك لأن الصحابة (رضي الله عنهم) كلهم عدول، وأهمية معرفة المبهم إذا كان صحابياً إذا كان هنالك تعارض مع حديث آخر، ومعرفة الناسخ من المنسوخ،ويترجح حديث من حضر الواقعة على من غاب عنها . 
2- إذا لم يكن صحابياً، فإنه يكون مجهول العين ، وهذه الحالة مدعاة للحكم على سند الحديث بضعفه، وهذا يترتب عليه معرفة أو كشف الإبهام لمعرفة عدالة الراوي وضبطة ، ثم الحكم على الإسناد بما يقتضيه من حكم .
ب-  الإبهام في المتن : ويكون على صيغ متعددة منها .
1- وهو أبهمها ما قيل فيه: رجل أو امرأة أو رجلان أو امرأتان أو رجال أو نساء كحديث ابن عباس أن رجلاً قال: يا رسول الله الحج كل عام وحديث  المرأة التي سألت رسول الله (  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ) عن الغسل من الحيض .
2- ما كان الإبهام فيه بصيغة : ابن فلان أو ابنة فلان أو نحو ذلك وهو واسع جداً فيد خل فيه الأخ والأخت وابن الأخ وابن الأخت والابنان والإخوان ونحو ذلك .ومثاله عن أبي حميد الساعدي (ررر) قال:إ ستعمل رسول الله ( :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ) رجلاً من الأسد على صدقات بني سليم يدعى ابن اللُتبية فلما جاء حاسبه ، وحديث أم عطية في غسل بنت النبي ( :صلى الله عليه وسلم: )  .
3- ما كان الإبهام بصيغة العم والعمة ونحوها كالخال، والخالة، والأب، والأم والجدة،وابن العم  بنت العم والخال والخالة ، ومثاله الخبر الذي يرويه جابر(ررر) أنّ عمته بكت أباه يوم أحد ، وحديث الذي يرويه ابن عباس ( ررر) في خالته التي أهدت إلى النبي (  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ) سمناً وأقطاً وأضبّاً . 
4- ما كان الإبهام بصيغة الزوج والزوجة ، والعبد والولد ،ومثاله في زوج سبيعة الأسلمية التي ولدت بعد وفاته بليال، وحديث في زوجة عبد الرحمن بن الزبير والتي كانت تحت رفاعة القرظي فطلقها . 
أنواع الإبهام في القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية والعلاقة بينهما :جاء الإبهام في القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية المطهرة على نوعين : أ- ما يسهل الوقوف على بيانه: وذلك لارتباطه بحادث معروف ، فإذا نزل الوحي بالخبر أو الحكم دون التصريح به عرف النبي ( :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ) ومن حضر من الأصحاب ( رضي الله عنهم ) فيمن نزل ومثاله : قوله تعالى : :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وَعَلَى الثَّلاثَةِ الَّذِينَ خُلِّفُوا حَتَّى إِذَا ضَاقَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الأرْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ وَضَاقَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ   :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  [سورة التوبة/من الآية 118 ]، فقد عرفوا أنَّ المقصود بهذه الآية هم: هلال بن أمية وكعب بن مالك ومرارة بن الربيع،وقوله تعالى : :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  كَيْفَ يَهْدِي اللَّهُ قَوْماً كَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إِيمَانِهِمْ وَشَهِدُوا أَنَّ الرَّسُولَ حَقٌّ وَجَاءَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  [سورة آل عمران/الآية 86 ]، فقد عرفوا أنَّ المقصود بهذه الآية هو الحارث بن سويد وذلك لاشتهار قصته بينهم ،وغيرها من الآيات .
ب- ما يصعب بيانه وهو على نوعين :
1ـ ما استأثر الحق ـ سبحانه وتعالى ـ بعلمه وهو من علم الغيب اختص به ولا يطلع أحد عليه.منه قوله تعالى: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وَعِنْدَهُ مَفَاتِحُ الْغَيْبِ لا يَعْلَمُهَا إِلاَّ هُوَ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ وَمَا تَسْقُطُ مِنْ وَرَقَةٍ إِلاَّ يَعْلَمُهَا وَلا حَبَّةٍ فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الْأَرْضِ وَلا رَطْبٍ وَلا يَابِسٍ إِلاَّ فِي كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:   [سورة الأنعام/الآية59 ] ، ومنه قوله تعالى : :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لا تُظْلَمُونَ   :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: [سورة الأنفال/ الآية60]   فقوله تعالى (وَآخَرِينَ ) هم الذين اختصهم الله بعلمه ولم يعلمه غيره.
2- ما لم يشع خبره وذلك لسبق تاريخه أو انطماس حقيقته فلا يعرف إلا بتوقيف من النبي ( :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ) أو عالم أسلم من أهل الكتاب ومن ذلك : قوله تعالى: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وَأَمَّا الْغُلامُ فَكَانَ أَبَوَاهُ مُؤْمِنَيْنِ فَخَشِينَا أَنْ يُرْهِقَهُمَا طُغْيَاناً وَكُفْراً   :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: [سورة الكهف/الآية80 ]،فقيل أنَّ الغلام اسمه جَيْسُور،ومن ذلك ما جاء في حديث قصة أصحاب الأخدود عن الملك والراهب والغلام ، فقد قالوا أنَّ الملك أسمه يُوسُفُ ذو نُواس، والغلام عبد الله بن التَّامر،على أننا أمرنا أن لا نصدق بني اسرائيل ولا نكذبهم وحديث رَدِّ الشمس على نبي الله يوشع بن نون[الحديث أخرجه البخاري 3/1136(2956)، ومسلم 3/1366(1747)]،وحديث أبي رغال الذي أبهم في خبر وصرح به في خبر آخر[الحديث أخرجه البخاري 3/1236(3198)، مسلم 4/2286(2981) ].
علاقة مبهم الحديث  بمبهم  القرآن:لقد كان موضوع دراستنا عن مبهم الحديث وعن الإبهام في المتن بشكل خاص لكن في حقيقة الأمر هنالك علاقة لها مدلولاتها البيانية بين مبهم الحديث ومبهم القرآن،وبما أنَّ رسالة النبي ( :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ) كانت: إمّا مبينةً، أو مفسرةً ، أو موضحةً،فقوله تعالى: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:   وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  [سورة  النحل: من الآية44] دليل على أنه جاء مبيناً لهم ما نزل عليهم من الذكر الحكيم ، فإنَّ معرفة الإبهام في كلا النوعين له فوائد جلية ، وأن مبهم القرآن هو جزء من مبهم الحديث إذ بيان الإبهام في القرآن لا يكون إلا بالسنة النبوية المطهرة وفائدة معرفة كل منهما يُعين على فهم المراد  ومعرفة الناسخ والمنسوخ عند التعارض وسأذكره لاحقاً في المبحث الثاني  
طرق كشف و تعيين المبهم : يتم الكشف عن الاسم المبهم أو تعيينه برواية أخرى مصرحة به أو بالتنصيص من أهل السير ونحوهم إن اتفقت الطرق على الإبهام وربما استدل له بورود تلك القصة المبهم صاحبها المعين مع احتمال تعددها  وأمثلته في المتن والإسناد كثيرة، وبما إن دراستنا الإبهام في المتن فهذه بعض الأمثلة : حديث  المرأة التي سألت النبي (  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: )عن غسلها في الحيض فقال: (( لها خذي فرصة ممسكة… الحديث)) متفق عليه ،وهي كما أخرجه مسلم من رواية شعبة عن إبراهيم  بن مهاجر عن صفية عن عائشة : أسماء  لكنها مهملة من نسبة تتميز بها، ولذا اختلف الحفاظ في تعيينها فقال الخطيب : هي ابنة يزيد بن السكن الأنصارية، وقال ابن بشكوال: هي ابنة شكل، وصوب لثبوته في مسلم أيضاً من حديث أبي الأحوص عن ابن مهاجر ،ولكن قال النووي: يجوز أن تكون القصة وقعت لها معا في مجلس أو مجلسين  ، وكذلك الحديث  الذي يرويه ابن عباس(ررر): أن رجلاً قال : يا رسول الله الحج كل عام ، فالرجل هو :الأقرع بن حابس، ومنها : حديث  الذي رقي سيد ذاك الحي من العرب الذين مر بهم أناس من الصحابة حين أصيب أو لسع بعد سؤال الحي إياهم أفيكم من يرقى سيدنا؟ فامتنعوا لكونهم استضافوهم، فلم يضيفوهم ، وطلبوا عليهم الأجرة على ذلك . قال الخطيب :هو أبو سعيد الخدري راوي القصة يعني كما رواه الترمذي والنسائي في السنن وأحمد وعبدحميد في المسند وغيرهم ،لأنه لا مانع من أن يكني الرجل عن نفسه، وأبو سعيد أنصاري، فلعله صرح تارة وكنى أخرى وأما احتمال التعدد  فقال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح :  إنه بعيد جداً لا سيما مع اتحاد المخرج والسياق والسبب وكون الأصل عدمه لكنه مع استبعاده له جوّزَه في المقدمة فقال مع هذا الاستبعاد   
المطلب الثاني : أسباب الإبهام وفوائد معرفتهذكرت  أنَّ علماء الحديث قسموا الإبهام في الحديث النبوي الشريف إلى قسمين : إبهام في السند ، وإبهام في المتن ولكل أسبابه الخاصة . 
أولاً:أسباب الإبهام في السند : 
1- الإبهام بسبب الاختصار: في كثير من الأحيان يسمع المحدث الحديث عن أكثر من شيخ، أو راوٍ ،فيذكر بعضهم، أو يحذف أو يبهم بعضهم لغرض الاختصار. قال السخاوي: ومبهم الرواة ما لم يُسمَّ … إما اختصاراً أو شكاً ، ووقع عند الشافعي ( رحمه الله) روايات ذكرها بالإبهام ، وعلق الربيع بن سليمان على ذلك ، فقال : وإنما يكني عن ذكرهم للاختصار  .
2- الإبهام  بسبب الشك: يبهم راوي الحديث أحياناً الاسم المبهم لعدم تيقنه بسبب الشك الذي وقع فيه ، وقد وقع هذا كثيراً، ومثاله ما رواه الإمام أحمد إذ قال: (حدثنا عبد الله حدثني أبي حدثنا سفيان قال حدثنا ابن أبي خالد عن أبي بكر بن أبي زهير أظنه  قال أبو بكر،وحديث آخر قال حدثنا عبد الله حدثني أبي حدثنا أبو النضر حدثنا محمد بن طلحة عن الوليد بن قيس عن إسحاق بن أبي الكهتلة قال محمد :  أظنه عن ابن مسعود  ) [ الحديث أخرجه الإمام أحمد بن حنبل في مسنده 1/11(69)،1/407(3864) ].
3- الإبهام بسبب نسيان اسم الشيخ: النسيان خاصية من خصوصية بني البشر، وهو يحدث كثيراً لرواة الحديث إذ يطرأ عليه النسيان بسبب قِدم سماعه بمن حدثه أو لكبر سنه ، ومثاله ما رواه عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد بلفظ: ( حدثنا عبد الله حدثني أبي حدثنا بهز قال حدثنا شعبة قال حدثنا النعمان بن سالم قال: سمعت إنساناً لا أحفظ  اسمه يحدث عن جبير بن مطعم ) [الحديث أخرجه أحمد في المسند 4/84 ( 16827) ].   
4- الإبهام بسبب الرغبة في عدم ذكر اسم الراوي تدليساً :وهو على عدة أنواع منها:        
أ- إما لضعفه والكلام فيه أو لمذهبه: وهو من أكثر أسباب الإبهام ومثال ما ذكره الإمام البخاري في ترجمة محمد بن سالم أبي سهل الكوفي ما نصه ( كان الثوري يروي عنه فيقول أبو سهل وربما قال: رجل عن الشعبي يتكلمون فيه ، وكان ابن المبارك ينهى عنه،وقال عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل : قال لي أبي : كان وكيع إذا حدّث عن سفيان عن مسلم الأعور يقول : سفيان عن رجل ، وربما قال سفيان عن أبي عبد الله عن مجاهد ، وهو مسلم  قلت: لم لا يسميه قال يضعفه،وعنه قال : كان أبي يحدثنا عن عمرو بن عبيد ، وربما قال رجل لا يسميه ، ثم تركه بعد ذلك ، وكان لا يحدث عنه، قال الخطيب البغدادي : وقلَّ من يروي عن شيخ فلا يسميه بل يكني عنه إلاّ لضعفه وسوء حاله .  
ب- صغر سن المحدث أو لكونه قريناً له :يسمي المحدثون هذا النوع ؛ بالقسم الثاني من التدليس وهو إتيان بإسم الشيخ أو كنيته على خلاف المشهور به ، تعميةً لأمره ، وتوعيراً للوقوف على حاله ، وهو مكروه إذا كان ثقة أو حرام إذا كان غير ثقة .
ج- الرغبة في التحديث عن الأحياء خوفاً من تكذيبهم له أو تراجعهم عن الرواية  ونحو ذلك   بل نرى أنَّ بعض الأئمة لا يرغب بسماع الحديث إذا كان من يحدث عنه على قيد الحياة  ومثاله ما ذكره الخطيب البغدادي :أنَّ ابن عون قال للشعبي: ألا أحدثك ؟ فقال الشعبي: عن الأحياء تحدثني أم عن الأموات ؟ قلت: عن الأحياء . قال : فلا تحدثني عن الأحياء  .
د- رغبة الراوي في تفخيم أمر محدثه والمبالغة في توثيقه ، وكان وكيع بن الجراح ( رحمه الله) يفعله. مثاله قال الحارث بن مسكين : سمعت بعض المحدثين يقول: قِدم علينا ابن الجراح فجعل يقول حدثني الثبت ، فظننا أنه اسم الرجل ، فقلنا : من هذا الثبت أصلحك الله ؟ قال: مالك بن أنس.
5- أن يبهم الراوي من يحدثه لكونه معروفاً مشتهراً بالرواية عنه عند الرواة وخاصة من يحدثهم . وهذا الإبهام واضح في إبهام الاخوة والأخوات والأبناء والأعمام ونحوهم ، ومثاله ما قاله أبو داود الطيالسي : حدثنا شعبة قال: أخبرني سلمة بن كهيل ،عن أبي الحكم السلمي قال : أخبرني أخي، عن أبي سعيد قال: … الحديث [الحديث أخرجه  الطيالسي في مسنده  ص 295 (2229 ) ] . 
6- الإبهام بسبب الرغبة في عدم ذكر اسم محدثه لكونه معروفاً عنده مثل الراوية عن الأم أو الجدة أو الزوجة.  ومثاله ما رواه البخاري: قال محمد بن يوسف عن سفيان عن منصور بن صفية حدثتني أمي  عن عائشة (رضي الله عنها) قالت….الحديث ،وما رواه أبو داود الطيالسي قال : حدثنا الحسن بن وقاص  الأنصاري قال حدثتني أمي أنها دخلت على عائشة …. الحديث[الحديث أخرجه البخاري في الصحيح 5/2074(5127) ، والطيالسي في المسند ص204 رقم(1447)]، وهذا يكفي دون إعطاء الأمثلة على ذلك خشية الإطالة .
ثانياً :أسباب الإبهام في المتن :1- عدم معرفة الراوي لاسم الرجل ، فيروي الحديث بالإبهام ، بينما يعرفه راوٍ آخر فيرويه بالتصريح ، وهذا ما وجدته من خلال البحث عن الروايات التي ذكرت الاسم المبهم بالتصريح  .
2- شك الراوي أو وهمه في اسم المبهم ، فيرويه بالشك أو بالإبهام ، بينما يجزم غيره بالتصريح به ومثاله حديث أنس(ررر) قال: كان النبي( :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ) عند بعض نسائه، فأرسلت إحدى أمهات المؤمنين صحفة فيها طعام فضربت التي في بيتها الصحفة.[الحديث أخرجه : البخاري 5/ 203(4927 )]، وغيره كثير.
3- الإبهام بسبب الاختصار أو الاجتزاء ، فيسوق الراوي الحديث للاستدلال على شيء معين  فيروي من الحديث ما يفي بغرضه فقط ، ومثال ذلك الحديث  في قصة أشج عبد القيس  
4- الستر على المسلم ، إذ يكون الحديث عن حادثة وقعت ولا يحب ذكرها ، كوصفه بالنفاق  أو رميه بالزنا، أو غير ذلك ومثاله: الحديث  في قصة المرأة الغامدية المعترفة بالزنا، والحديث في قصة ماعز الأسلمي (ررر).
5- الإبهام بسب التعظيم أو التفخيم أو الإجلال ، ومثاله الحديث عن جابــر بن عبد الله الأنصاري  (ررر) قـال : قـال رسول الله( :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ):(( إنَّ أخاً لكم  مات  فقوموا فصلوا عليه)) [الحديث أخرجه البخاري3/1407(3664 ) و مسلم 2/657 ( 952 ) ]. 
6- الإبهام بسبب غرض شخصي في نفس الراوي ، ومثاله الحديث في قصة خروج النبي ( :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ) إلى المسجد يهادى بين رجلين .
7- الإبهام لتحقير المبهم وعدم الاهتمام به ، كما في أحاديث المنافقين .
8- وضوح الاسم المبهم بحيث يظن الراوي أنه لا يحتاج إلى بيان ، ومثاله الحديث  في قصة أُبَيّ ررر الذي أوصى أن يكفن في قميص رسول الله (  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ) .
ثالثاً : فوائد معرفة الاسم المبهم :ذكرنا في المبحث الأول أنَّ العلماء من السلف الصالح اهتموا في الكشف عن المبهم ، وذكرت في المبحث الثاني طرق كشف المبهمين ولتمام الفائدة سأبين أهم الفوائد المتوخاة من معرفة الاسم المبهم سواء في السند ـ وهو الذي يترتب عليه الحكم على الأحاديث من حيث القبول والرد ،فقال السخاو ي : وفائدة البحث عنه زوال الجهالة التي يرد الخبر معها حيث يكون الإبهام في أصل الإسناد .
وقد ذهبت إلى ذلك عند الحديث عن الإبهام في السند في المبحث الأول من هذا الفصل  أو في المتن وإن كانت معرفته أقل أهمية من معرفتة المبهم في السند كما مر سابقاً قال ابن كثير: بما يخص معرفة المبهم في المتن : هو فنٌ قليلُ الجدوى بالنسبة إلى معرفة الحكم من الحديث ، ولكنه شيء يتحلّى به كثيرٌ من المحدثين وغيرهم، وقال السخاوي : ( أن يكون المبهم سائلاً عن حكم عارضه حديث آخر فيستفاد بمعرفته النسخ وعدمه إن عرف زمن إسلام ذلك الصحابي وكان قد أخبر عن قصة قد شاهدها وهو مسلم ) ،ومنها: تحقيق الشيء على ما هو عليه ، فإنَّ النفس متشوفة إليه ، ومنها تعرف مناقب من أبهم اسمه وبه يحصل المراد ، فيستفاد بمعرفته فضيلته، فينزل منزلته ويحصل الامتثال لقوله ( :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ) (أنزلوا الناس منازلهم ) [الحديث أخرجه أبو داود في السنن 4/261 (4842) ] ، ومنها :الفائدة في تعينه تحصل السلامة من رفع عمل مشين أُلحق به .
المطلب الثالث :المصنفات في علم المبهمات: تنقسم المصنفات في علم المبهمات إلى قسمين: 
أولاً: المصنفات التي صنفت في مبهمات القرآن الكريم أذكر منها:
1- التعريف والإعلام فيما أبهم في القرآن من الأسماء والأعلام: للإمام أبي قاسم السهيلي (ت 581هـ)   .
2- التكميل والإتمام لمحمد بن علي بن الخضر الغساني المعروف بابن عساكر(ت557 هـ)   
3- التبيان في مبهمات القرآن لبدر الدين بن جماعة(ت 733هـ) .
4- البرهان في علوم القرآن (النوع السادس، علم المبهمات)، بدر الدين محمد بن عبد الله الزركشي(ت794هـ) . 
5- مفحمات الأقران في مبهمات القرآن ، جلال الدين السيوطي (ت911هـ)  .
ومما يشار إليه أنَّ الكتب التي ألفت في بيان أسباب النزول تعد من المصنفات التي كتبت في هذا المجال لذلك ينبغي إضافتها إلى كتب المبهمات ومنها كتاب "أسباب النزول" للواحدي ( ت468هـ) ، وكتاب "لباب النقول" للسيوطي .  
ثانياً: المصنفات التي صنفت في مبهمات الحديث النبوي الشريف : 
وهي تنقسم إلى أنواع منها :
أ- المصنفات التي بينت مبهمات الإسناد والمتن معاً  أهمها هي : 
1- إيضاح الإشكال للحافظ محمد بن طاهر المقدسي ( ت 507هـ )   . 
2- الإفصاح عن المعجم من إيضاح الغامض والمبهم  لقطب الدين محمد بن أحمد بن علي ابن القسطلاني ( ت 686هـ ) . 
3- المستفاد في مبهمات المتن والإسناد للحافظ ولي الدين أحمد بن عبد الرحيم العراقي ( ت 762هـ )   . 
ويلحق بهذه المصنفات ما خصه الحافظ أبن حجر من الاعتناء بفصل خاص لبيان مبهمات البخاري وهو السابع من كتابه ( هدى الساري ) ،وقد اعتنت هذه المصنفات بصورة خاصة بمبهمات الطبقات المتقدمة كطبقة الصحابة والتابعين وربما بينت بعض المبهمات في الطبقات اللاحقة .
ب- المصنفات التي صنفت في بيان مبهمات المتون :
وهي كثيرة أذكر منها : 
1- كتاب الغوامض والمبهمات لعبد الغني سعيد الأ زدي المصري ( ت 409هـ ) ، أجمع المصنفون على أنَّ أول من صنف في علم المبهمات هو عبد الغني سعيد بن علي بن سعيد ابن بشر الأزدي المصري  
2- الأسماء المبهمة في الأنباء المحكمة، للخطيب البغدادي( ت463 هـ).
3- غوامض الأسماء المبهمة الواقعة في متون الأحاديث المُسنَدة للحافظ أبي القاسم خلف بن عبد الملك بن بشكوال( ت 578هـ ) . 
4-  الإشارات إلى بيان الأسماء المبهمات للإمام النووي ( ت 676هـ )  .  
5- مختصر مبهمات ابن بشكوال للحافظ نور الدين أبي الحسن علي بن الملقن(ت807هـ ).  
6- الإفهام بما وقع للبخاري من الإبهام ، للإمام جلال الدين عبد الرحمن بن عمر بن رسلان ابن البلقيني ( ت824هـ) ، وقد إعتمد فيه على ما ذكره ابن حجر في كتابه (هدي الساري).
7- مختصر الغوامض والمبهمات للحافظ برهان الدين أبي الوفاء إبراهيم بن محمد خليل الحلبي سبط ابن العجمي (ت 846هـ) .
8- هدي الساري ( مقدمة فتح الباري) للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني(ت  852هـ) . 
9- التوضيح في مبهمات الجامع الصحيح للحافظ موفق الدين أبي ذر أحمد بن الحافظ سبط ابن العجمي الحلبي (ت 884هـ) . 
10- التنبيه المعلم بمبهمات صحيح مسلم موفق الدين أبي ذر الحلبي أيضاً.
وليس هناك كتاب مخصص لبيان الإسناد فقط بل المتيسر مصنفات بينت مبهم الإسناد والمتن معاً كما أن هناك مصنفات بيّنت مبهمات المتن فقط . 
مصادر ومراجع البحث:1.	الإمام بدر الدين محمد بن عبد الله الزركشي (ت794هـ) ، كتاب البرهان في علوم القرآن، تحقيق محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم ،ط1، دار إحياء الكتب العربية ( بيروت،1376/1957)
2.	الإمام جلال الدين عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر السيوطي (ت911هـ) ،مُفْحِماتُ الأقران في مُبْهَمَاتِ القرآن، تحقيق مصطفى ديب البُغا، ط2، مؤسسة علوم القرآن، (بيروت،1403/1983).
3.	شمس الدين محمد بن عبد الرحمن السخاوي( 902هـ)، فتح المغيث شرح ألفية الحديث، ط1 دار الكتب العلمية (لبنان،1403هـ).
4.	عبد الرزاق موسى أبو البصل ، الرواية على الإبهام والتعديل عليه عند الإمام الشافعي في الأحاديث المرفوعة ، رسالة ماجستير ، جامعة أم القرى ( مكة المكرمة، 1410هـ).
5.	أبو عمرو عثمان بن عبدالرحمن المعروف بابن الصلاح (ت643هـ) مقدمة ابن الصلاح في علوم الحديث، منشورات دار الحكمة( دمشق، 1392هـ/1972م) .
6.	فاضل إسماعيل خليل ، المبهمون ومروياتهم في مسند أبي داود الطيالسي، رسالة دكتوراه  كلية العلوم الإسلامية(بغداد ، 1418هـ/1998م).
7.	الحافظ أبو القاسم خلف بن عبد الملك بن بشكوال ( ت578هـ) ، غوامض الأسماء المبهمة الواقعة في متون الأحاديث المسندة، تحقيق د. عز الدين علي السيد ، محمد كمال الدين عز الدين ،عالم الكتب .
8.	أبو يعلى أحمد بن علي الموصلي ( ت 307 هـ ) ، مسند أبي يعلى ، تحقيق حسين سليم أسد ، ط1 ، دار المأمون للتراث ( دمشق ، 1404هـ/ 1984م) .
9.	سليمان بن أحمد الطبراني (ت360هـ)، المعجم الكبير ، تحقيق حمدي بن عبد المجيد السلفي ، ط2 ، مكتبة العلوم والحكم الموصل ،(1404هـ /1983م) .
10.	محمد بن جرير بن يزيد بن خالد الطبري أبو جعفر ( ت310) ،جامع البيان عن تأويل آي القرآن، دار الفكر(بيروت ،1405هـ) .
11.	أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن أبي بكر بن فرح القرطبي ( ت671هـ) الجامع لأحكام القرآن تحقيق أحمد عبد العليم ، ط2، دار الشعب(القاهرة،137  2هـ) .
12.	الحافظ  أبو الفداء عماد الدين إسماعيل بن الشيخ أبي حفص المعروف بابن كثير(774هـ)، اختصار علوم الحديث، تحقيق أحمد محمد شاكر، مطبعة الزمان( بغداد، د.ت) .
13.	الإمام الحافظ  أبو زرعة أحمد بن عبد الرحيم العراقي(ت826هـ)، المستفاد من مبهمات المتن والإسناد ، تحقيق د. عبد الرحمن عبد الحميد ، دار الوفاء ( القاهرة،1414هـ)   .
14.	:ابن حجر ، فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري، تحقيق  محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي , محب الدين الخطيب دار المعرفة (بيروت، د.ت) .
15.	أحمد بن حنبل أبو عبد الله الشيباني( ت241هـ) ، مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ، مؤسسة قرطبة (مصر، د. ت) .
16.	: محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري( ت256هـ)، التاريخ الكبير، دارالفكر (بيروت،1407هـ/1986م) .
17.	أحمد بن حنبل أبو عبد الله الشيباني(ت 241هـ)، العلل ومعرفة الرجال ، تحقيق وصي الله بن محمد عباس ، ط1، المكتب الإسلامي   (بيروت ، 1408هـ/ 1988م)
18.	أحمد بن علي بن ثابت أبو بكر الخطيب البغدادي(ت463هـ)، الكفاية في علم الرواية، تحقيق أبو عبد الله السورقي , وإبراهيم حمدي المدني ، المكتبة العلمية (المدينة المنورة ، د. ت) .
19.	الإمام سليمان بن داود الطيالسي( ت204هـ )، مسند أبي داود الطيالسي، دار المعرفة،(بيروت ، د.ت)
20.	سليمان بن الأشعث أبو داود السجستاني الأزدي(ت275هـ)، سنن أبي داود ، تحقيق محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد  دار الفكر ،( بيروت، د. ت) .
 أخوكم في الله الدكتور طه عفان الحمداني الفلوجي / العراق ( غفر الله ذنبه)
Dta57ha@yahoo.com

----------


## سعد الحسيني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... جزاكم الله خيرا يا شيخنا

----------


## الدكتور طه الحمداني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أسال الله العظيم أن يكون عملي خالصاً لوجه الكريم  وينتفع به طلاب العلم ويكون  صدقة جارية  انتفع به يوم  القيامة يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون . دعائي لكم بالخير ولأخيك بالشفاء العاجل.

----------


## أبو أكرم الحنبرجي

جزاك الله خيرا
لدي سؤال:
هل يعد الحديث الذي يذكر فيه راو مبهم معلولاً؟ وما جوابكم عن إعلال حديث : (المؤمن غر كريم والفاجر خب لئيم ) لأن الحجاج بن فرافصة رواه مرة عن يحيى بن أبي كثير، عن أبي سلمة
ومرة عن رجل عن أبي سلمة.
فقال فيه السيوطي: أن علته هي الاختلاف على الراوي في تسمية شيخه أو تجهيله؟

----------

